# LEDs 7 times brighter with nano-etching, quantum dots



## PhotonBoy (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.physorg.com/news72629783.html

"Researchers at the National Institute of Standards and Technology have made semiconductor light-emitting diodes (LEDs) more than seven times brighter by etching nanoscale grooves in a surrounding cavity to guide scattered light in one direction...."


----------



## Empath (Jul 23, 2006)

This is the 4th thread started on this same topic in the last couple of days. Highly interesting milepost type developments, do generate interest, I guess.

I've merged the other three together, but, I'll leave this one as a pointer to the others and close it.


----------

